# Knarly logs



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

2 weeks ago I bought 7-8000 lbs of logs. One tree was a big burly box elder and one was a knarly box elder. 2 loads on my trailer. Poor trailer is getting abused. I hauled the burlys the day I bought them and they are still uncut. Yesterday I hauled the Knarly. Never know what you find in a log. especially ugly ones. sorry about crummy log pics. should have taken more. Yikes they were ugly.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

But inside- more pics to come as I unload. lots of curly red and white stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

PS- the was one tired puppy when he got home.............

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2016)

You bout 7-8000 lbs of logs ? You from Mississippi ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You bout 7-8000 lbs of logs ? You from Mississippi ?


There I changed it fer ya.................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You bout 7-8000 lbs of logs ? You from Mississippi ?


 PS- no Washington wood- going south.............

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2016)

You've got a serious wood problem, Mike.

I've got a serious envy problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

I bought these from a tree service guy- sold the Biz but has a HUGEEEEE stack of logs. Very nice LUCAS mill also -all for sale but if you buy the mill you have to buy the logs. Yikes it would take some cutting.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You've got a serious wood problem, Mike.
> 
> I've got a serious envy problem.



Yep- going to be some very cool PM and larger turning blanks coming out of these....


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of live edge stuff for the casters, too

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a bunch of live edge stuff for the casters, too



and some 4-6" stuff for the wacko chip makers......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hope you can find a few box tops in there. Great stuff I too am envious


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wonderment of nature..... wood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 16, 2016)

Wow...
That right there is like a kick in the man berries to us mid-westerners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> PS- no Washington wood- going south.............



Please revise this to say ""no Washington wood- going south *to Mississippi""*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 10, 2016)

What you doing with this stuff Mike? looks really awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> What you doing with this stuff Mike? looks really awesome


4000 lbs is sitting in trailer and a bout 2000 lbs is in kiln. You will see some of it soon and the best later..................


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> What you doing with this stuff Mike? looks really awesome



And you are right some of it is VERY very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats on the ugly logs. Hope you didn't pay too much for that haul! Seriously, some insanely gorgeous wood there! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats on the ugly logs. Hope you didn't pay too much for that haul! Seriously, some insanely gorgeous wood there! Chuck



It is getting drier- 1rst of the yr and It should be close.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2016)

You are such a tease!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

SENC said:


> You are such a tease!



I would rather call it Bait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## deltatango (Dec 11, 2016)

That's some purty wood there Mike. The outside natural edges have some of the best figure it looks like, as it always does.
Unquestionably those logs were ugly looking' just lying there.
We wood guys have X-ray vision though, so know what to look for. 
Out of curiosity, where a bouts did you find these guys?
Side of road, wood dump, logging yard, forest floor?
Would be interested to know.
They didn't grow in your neck of the woods er uh, desert did they?

Man I know what you mean about doing this kind of thing at this age (I'm 67) does.
Stiff and danged sore for a week after.

Super nice - can't wait to see more.

Mark


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

deltatango said:


> That's some purty wood there Mike. The outside natural edges have some of the best figure it looks like, as it always does.
> Unquestionably those logs were ugly looking' just lying there.
> We wood guys have X-ray vision though, so know what to look for.
> Out of curiosity, where a bouts did you find these guys?
> ...



They were yard trees. I got them from a tree service. Setting in their pile. only wild hardwood we have is Birch and not much of that. The big one was old. All of this was amazingly solid- It had sat for a few years and most of the yard elder here is rotten. But elder grows in the desert- eastern Mt. southern Id. and utah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

And my second thread on this find has the burl wood @deltatango

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> And my second thread on this find has the burl wood @deltatango
> 
> View attachment 118467

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> And my second thread on this find has the burl wood @deltatango
> 
> View attachment 118467


That shape looks like Kauai, because I am moving away from HI I think you should donate that rather large section of burl to me to ease my pain and suffering because that's the kind hearted nature that makes up your soul Mike. I accept your generous offer and will provide you with my new shipping address as soon as I am not homeless, in the mid-west, in winter. Just knowing you are so kind and will send that burl to me when I find a place to live will help me push through. You may have saved my life Mike, thank you for this gift of a rather large section of burl that looks like the HI Island Kauai.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That shape looks like Kauai, because I am moving away from HI I think you should donate that rather large section of burl to me to ease my pain and suffering because that's the kind hearted nature that makes up your soul Mike. I accept your generous offer and will provide you with my new shipping address as soon as I am not homeless, in the mid-west, in winter. Just knowing you are so kind and will send that burl to me when I find a place to live will help me push through. You may have saved my life Mike, thank you for this gift of a rather large section of burl that looks like the HI Island Kauai.


I have thought about this and I agree you deserve something special for leaving paradise. You pay shipping and I will send you all The highly valued white lidgumedyedated burl ya want- and you can make what ever shape burl ya want out of it. Just give me address and size desired, I have at this time a relatively unlimited supply. It is fresh and wet though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Something tells me there will be more of that where I am going than pine in @Tclem shop... (not by much tho)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Something tells me there will be more of that where I am going than pine in @Tclem shop... (not by much tho)



Certain peacefulness about it though- I guess that might be the side effects of being half froze to death.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Something tells me there will be more of that where I am going than pine in @Tclem shop... (not by much tho)


You ain't seen my shop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You ain't seen my shop


You are absolutely correct Tony, I have not seen your shop. I can however surmise from the fact every trade you do starts out with "I've got some pine" that you have about as much Pine in your possession as Burl Ives (AKA @Mike1950 ) has snow currently. Since you both think having a lot of something worthless is good and both feel that gives you a strong place to bargain from I would hazard a guess there are very few degrees of separation between the two of you genetically speaking.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are absolutely correct Tony, I have not seen your shop. I can however surmise from the fact every trade you do starts out with "I've got some pine" that you have about as much Pine in your possession as Burl Ives (AKA @Mike1950 ) has snow currently. Since you both think having a lot of something worthless is good and both feel that gives you a strong place to bargain from I would hazard a guess there are very few degrees of separation between the two of you genetically speaking.




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  I only have 10 toes...........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are absolutely correct Tony, I have not seen your shop. I can however surmise from the fact every trade you do starts out with "I've got some pine" that you have about as much Pine in your possession as Burl Ives (AKA @Mike1950 ) has snow currently. Since you both think having a lot of something worthless is good and both feel that gives you a strong place to bargain from I would hazard a guess there are very few degrees of separation between the two of you genetically speaking.


And they just clear cut the back 40 of pines. Lots of scrapsnto pick up....and trade you for the junky ck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> And they just clear cut the back 40 of pines. Lots of scrapsnto pick up....and trade you for the junky ck


I looked, the acronym "Scrapsnto" does not match anything on WB. I googled it and Wickedpedia only says "See ignant sipian"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I looked, the acronym "Scrapsnto" does not match anything on WB. I googled it and Wickedpedia only says "See ignant sipian"


That's mississippi slang for "I've got plenty of work to do picking up wood"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Pine... It is still just pine. Not cook pine, not Norfolk pine, you are picking up regular old pine. Please stop doing that... It is not right...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  I only have 10 toes...........


How many did you think you had before?...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

